
Warning to devs making VPN apps for iOS that block content - chmars
https://twitter.com/thomasareed/status/1021037921795788801
======
chmars
Some background (as linked in the tweet):

[https://adguard.com/en/blog/adguard-pro-
discontinued/](https://adguard.com/en/blog/adguard-pro-discontinued/)

